# Sunday Times article dangerous egg retrieval



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

did anyone else know about this and am I just behind the times info-wise

I didn't realise it was dangerous to have IVF? although I did meete a woman in the hospital whilst I was waiting for my IUI who told me seh nearly died from ICSI

I wantedt o go forward with IVF but now I'm terrified I might have a heart attack or something might go wrong with the anathestic or with the egg retrieval

does anyone else have these worries or am i over reacting??


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Emm-anj,

I haven't seen the article and can't find it via the Times website. Do you have a link?

Without seeing the article I can't know for sure what it says but my guess is it is sensationalising the risks in an effort to jto further demonise the women having IVF. There are a few newspapers that reguarly bash IVF'ers and it adds to the weight of guilt that I, and I'm sure others, feel about deciding to go for IVF and not adopting.

IVF does have associated risks. So does peircing your ears, eating mayonaise and of course the risky bussiness of crossing the road. Of course you take the necessary precautions. You go to a professional to peirce your ears and make sure they use clean needles. You only eat mayo made with pastorised eggs and you wouldn't cross the road without checking both ways.

IVF is the same. There are risks but the hospital will manage them and reduce them as much as possible. You'll be scanned during stimming to make sure you don't produce too many eggs, and they'll let you know what to look out for so you can catch OHSS early. Then with Egg Collection some clinics give heavey sedation rather than a general anesthetic. I've had both (GA abou 15 times now for various reasons ) andif I'm perfectly honest I rather enjoy them both. Sedation is very safe. You won't be aware of anything, but you won't be out of it either. They'll give you oxygen but that's all as you continue breathing on your own. They measure the oxygen in your blood and your pulse so if you were to have a heart attack they'd know about it as soon as your pulse changed. If you want to go ahead then I'd urge you to talk to someone at the unit or cliniic about your fears. There's so many of us here and I've not yet come acrosss anyone who had a heart attack under sedation. 

Best of luck,
carys
xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

I've read it - it is just typical scaremongering....but more about other things really....the risks are over-responding if your clinic does not monitor you well and of course the usual risks with a GA  .....lots of drugs mean some ladies may not get on with them but the world over it is generally a v safe procedure so do not worry - I've done loads


----------



## cherry blossom (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Emm Anj 

I havent read the article but I also thought I was going to die when I had my 1st ICSI. I had a deep sedation and when I woke up i was in extreme pain and knew I was going to faint . I passsed out and my blood pressure dropped dangerously low then my heart rate started dropping. Iwas still unconscious but could hear all the doctors and nursing shouting . they gave me an injection of atrophine to get my heart going again and ive lived to tell the tail . 

It was very scary and i was kept in hosital overnight . I said I would never go thru that ever again but since then I have had another 2 egg collections and 2 frozen transfers. Now im pregnant I still have low blood pressure and faint occasionally but the doctors are keeping a very close eye on my health . 
My point is that very few people experience problems with IVF and usually that is because they have underlying health problems or something very unusual happens . 

Most people have the egg collections then tea and toast then go home without any drama .

Its really a case of putting it into perspective as there are risks with everything in life . 
In my case the desire to have a baby outways the pain involved and the risks. 
Good luck and try not to worry .  
cc xx


----------



## maybe-if (Aug 1, 2007)

I think statistically it's far more dangerous for a woman to be pregnant than to go through IVF. Pregnancy carries all sorts of risks to the mother, from pre-eclampsia, obstetric choleostatsis, to all sorts of other complications. 

I've never had problem with ICSI or egg cllection, and I donated eggs first time and second time was for our own treatment. In fact, it was so simple and easy, I would consider donating eggs again.

The main risk with IVF/ICSI is OHSS, and again, clinics are aware of this and monitor you very carefully. I had very mild OHSS and yep it wasn't pleasant, but I would go through it again and more to have my twins.  

The media LOVE to overdramatise everything, including IVF. Speak to your clinic/consultant/doctor if you have any concerns about IVF.


----------

